# Angies list



## ContractorYS (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree.

Sometimes you just can't satisfy people.

Growing up I was always around my fathers business (dealer for sun windows) and I saw just how many people you just couldn't please. 

For example...one lady I remember just had to have a huge storm door scooted across her living room floor on a rug. 

Despite TONS of persuasion... we did it, and she ended up with some scratches... Surprise surprise. We ended up with tons of complaints and phone calls from her.. 

Quite frankly it wasn't worth the money we made from the door to do it.

If you ask her he is the worst building materials supplier around ... But the other 90% were satisfied.

I wouldn't join angies list.... One or two rotten apples can put you down.

I do landscape construction.... If my customers plants die... I'll replace em... 

They are plants... They die.

But I don't want to be "the dead plant guy" on angies list.

-Andrew


----------



## larryb (May 23, 2008)

Angies List - *F.* From its beginnings in Columbus, OH in 1995, AL, which is actually owned by a multi-million dollar publishing company, did a great job of building their business by holding out Angie Hicks, then an intern working for founder Bill Oesterle, as a sweet and harmless little fuzball typing away on her home computer entering the names of new members she had signed up from the area and writing reports and ratings on local contractors based upon what she heard from past customers.

Based on a highly effective (but questionable) marketing model, AL has grown into one of the largest privately held consumer rating agencies ($58 million annually). People see AL as consumer friendly because they see Angie Hicks friendly little face all over the place and believe, "hey, she's just like us and she's going to help save us." 

"Although all of the member-provided ratings and reviews, once published, are viewable by other members, Angie's List currently offers no provision to allow members to publish a review of the Angie's List service itself."

No surprise there!

Like the BBB, AL's report's may be accurate a majority of the time but when just one report (or thousands) are negative because the sales guy was five minutes late, the customer wanted to change color and not pay extra, etc., etc., AL cannot be relied upon to give accruate and credible reports 100% of the time. Therefore, when AL does give a negative report that is untrue, they should be held accountable for damages caused. 

In effect, Al is two things. 1. a legitimate source of consumer information (on some occassions) and 2. a sounding board for disgrunteled, whiney consumers with no legitimate complaint to make the contractor, Doctor, house cleaner, etc., pay for the consumers irrational and unwarranted disatisfaction - as long as the angry consumer is willing to pay the entry price.

A L, Almost Legitimate - just my opinion.


----------



## ContractorYS (Mar 13, 2011)

That's cool to know that a big company owns it. 

I am trying to start a contractor involved webpage and I contacted AL about advertising.

The lady even went as far as to say "let me email Angie", like it was just a few folks working there. 

Then I saw the huge angies list building in Indy.

Now I get it.


----------

